# Post your dog pics!



## Adios Pantalones

I need a cheer up this week, so here it is.  Ya, we've done it before, but who doesn't love dogs?  (nobody I want to hang with)

Shamus






Chloe


----------



## vvvv

Chloe survived the rehab?


----------



## oldspark

Loner, someone dumped him and we gave him a home.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

She's much easier to be around since the mistakes of her youth.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Oldspark- how could you refuse that face?


----------



## Delta-T

AP- I never pegged you as the "pink painted toe nail" type. But the pics (1st pic of Shamus) dont lie. I dont judge man. Your happiness is key. ;-)


----------



## sullystull

my chessie


----------



## fossil

Sophie likes hats.


----------



## oldspark

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Oldspark- how could you refuse that face?


 Agreed!


----------



## smokinj

Its her dog.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

See, I'm getting a laugh out of this already.


----------



## Bobbin

http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL889/1214523/11016919/365992615.jpg

http://pic100.picturetrail.com/VOL889/1214523/11016919/377940847.jpg


----------



## Flatbedford

Its been hot this summer. Jese James is the wrong color for summer.




He had some knee surgery this summer. Cost what a good used car would but he is on the road to recovery. Should be running and playing in by September.


----------



## Bobbin

TPLO surgery, I'd wager... .   Also, did they tell you that once the dog blows out one ACL, the odds are he will do the other one, too?  (Ask me how I know).  

Rex has a totally rebuilt drivetrain.  But if you follow the rehab. regimen to the letter the surgery will do the trick.  But you have to follow the protocol.  Poor thing wearing that foolish "lampshade", that must've sucked.  Rex was really good about not chewing at the staples,  we spritzed the site with that bitter apple spray and after that he left it alone.  He was a very good cooperator.  

This is a fun thread... I knew it would be.


----------



## woodsman23

Our chessie!!  Hunter rescue




	

		
			
		

		
	
  when we rescued him


----------



## ANeat

Here are a couple of our blue eyed Aussie girl,  great thread, Ill get some of the other dogs later


----------



## Highbeam

Here's Molly the boxer. With her teensy weensy kidneys the vet gave her 3-5 years until failure. So we play. Lots.


----------



## Dix

Murphy, the "terrier-est"  









He still does the ear thing









Riding with his Auntie Lynnie & Lilly









"I Was NOT Eating the cat !"









Good thread AP !! Nice to see everyones pooches again, and looking forward to seeing all of the new ones 

I think we should allow cats, how ever. We need a new pic of Michelle  ;-)


----------



## Dix

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Here's Molly the boxer. With her teensy weensy kidneys the vet gave her 3-5 years until failure. So we play. Lots.



Something tells me she is going to have a grand time  :coolsmile:


----------



## fossil

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Here's Molly the boxer. With her teensy weensy kidneys the vet gave her 3-5 years until failure. So we play. Lots.



She's a lucky dog, Highbeam.  We've taken in a number of ill-starred cats & dogs.  Always gave each other a lot of pleasure in the time we had together.  Have fun with her, and you know she'll be having fun with you.  Play on, Molly!  Rick


----------



## Jaugust124

These little guys are Oreo (mini poodle) and Max (beagle)  both rescues.

The next little guy is Oliver, also a beagle.  We just got him about 10 days ago.  He, along with about 120 other beagles were rescued from a cosmetics research lab in NJ.  The story goes that although they were not abused with any harsh chemicals, supposedly they had been in cages there whole lives (he's 3 years old), had never seen the sun or stepped foot on grass.  A very sad story, but he is doing remarkably well.


----------



## ColdNH

Here is a few of our chocolate lab Duke

as a pup, 8 weeks old





with his pretzle ciggarette






helpin me move some wood


----------



## Wallyworld

My dog Hobey


----------



## loon

here is Murphy and his little sister Emma..


----------



## timfromohio

Here's Ivan, a Great Swiss Mountain Dog.


----------



## timfromohio

meant to type "Greater Swiss Mountain Dog" - coffee not yet kicked in ....


----------



## SolarAndWood

Our girl Friday.


----------



## Flatbedford

Bobbin said:
			
		

> TPLO surgery, I'd wager... .   Also, did they tell you that once the dog blows out one ACL, the odds are he will do the other one, too?  (Ask me how I know).
> 
> Rex has a totally rebuilt drivetrain.  But if you follow the rehab. regimen to the letter the surgery will do the trick.  But you have to follow the protocol.  Poor thing wearing that foolish "lampshade", that must've sucked.  Rex was really good about not chewing at the staples,  we spritzed the site with that bitter apple spray and after that he left it alone.  He was a very good cooperator.
> 
> This is a fun thread... I knew it would be.



Yup, TPLO. He is just over 6 weeks out now. Had Xrays the other day. Doc says he is healing wonderfully. We are starting rehab with 5-10 minute walks now. He was pretty good with the stitches. After a day or so, we only put the lampshade on him at night and when we we out. He has been VERY bored. Also, the critters are moving in because he isn't making his rounds all day. Wood chuck, rabbit moved in and the squirrels and chip monks are playing on the deck. We has heard the warnings about the other knee. Trying to decide between buying the pet insurance or just rolling the dice. As far as I can tell, the ins will only end up saving about 1/2 the cost IF we do the second knee. I told my with that technically he was totaled when he blew out the first knee. The cost of repair far exceeded the cost of replacement. She did not appreciate that. I guess he is still cheaper than another human child.


----------



## firefighterjake

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I need a cheer up this week, so here it is.  Ya, we've done it before, but who doesn't love dogs?  (nobody I want to hang with)



I like other people's dogs . . . does this mean we can still hang out together?  

By the way, loving the pics . . . great thread . . . some very comical pics.


----------



## ANeat

Here are the three takin it easy


----------



## billb3

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Bobbin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPLO surgery, I'd wager... .   Also, did they tell you that once the dog blows out one ACL, the odds are he will do the other one, too?  (Ask me how I know).
> 
> Rex has a totally rebuilt drivetrain.  But if you follow the rehab. regimen to the letter the surgery will do the trick.  But you have to follow the protocol.  Poor thing wearing that foolish "lampshade", that must've sucked.  Rex was really good about not chewing at the staples,  we spritzed the site with that bitter apple spray and after that he left it alone.  He was a very good cooperator.
> 
> This is a fun thread... I knew it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, TPLO. He is just over 6 weeks out now. Had Xrays the other day. Doc says he is healing wonderfully. We are starting rehab with 5-10 minute walks now. He was pretty good with the stitches. After a day or so, we only put the lampshade on him at night and when we we out. He has been VERY bored. Also, the critters are moving in because he isn't making his rounds all day. Wood chuck, rabbit moved in and the squirrels and chip monks are playing on the deck. We has heard the warnings about the other knee. Trying to decide between buying the pet insurance or just rolling the dice. As far as I can tell, the ins will only end up saving about 1/2 the cost IF we do the second knee. I told my with that technically he was totaled when he blew out the first knee. The cost of repair far exceeded the cost of replacement. She did not appreciate that. I guess he is still cheaper than another human child.
Click to expand...


TPLO surgery on our mastiff was $4500.00 all told. Lampshade cut into her neck and required stitches and  meds and stunk really, really bad. Lampshade had to go , but she left the wound alone.
We have lucked out on the other leg and so far with athritis, too.
Had to install air conditioning in the house, though. She just couldn't handle the hot weather this Summer, got  heat stroke and colitis. Not fun.
no pics at work computer. Just a big 'ol scaredy cat mastiff.
Used to be scared of the dark. When you wanted her back in at night ya just shut off the outside light.


----------



## PapaDave

This is Cooper. It was his first time at the lake, and he went right in like he'd been going for years. April 30th of this year, when he was about 9 months. This dog is like the energizer bunny in the water.
We have a few others as well, but I'll have to dig for the pics.


----------



## muncybob

I can relate to the Energizer bunny comment, we have a 5 yr old female St Bernard that is mostly a rug when at home, but get her into deep water and she is non-stop. Loves to fetch and return a stick like a retriever...really funny to watch the transformation! We had to get video of her doing this as our friends/family thought we were making it up. I'll have to see if we have pics.


----------



## vvvv

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/...70298.html?ref=fb&src=sp#sb=788405,b=facebook


----------



## BrotherBart

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> I think we should allow cats, how ever. We need a new pic of Michelle  ;-)



I walked out on the deck with the camera and she gave me a "Oh great. They are doing the dogs again." look and turned and walked off.


----------



## Dix

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should allow cats, how ever. We need a new pic of Michelle  ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walked out on the deck with the camera and she gave me a "Oh great. They are doing the dogs again." look and turned and walked off.
Click to expand...


Smart girl  

Tell her it was a special request and to Cowgirl up


----------



## WES999

Great dog pics, dogs are the coolest!
Here are some pics of Bella. GSD/ Rottie mix is my best guess.
Bella also had knee surgury about a year ago, she seems to be doing quite well now.
I limit the running and jumping now, I would really like to avoid having to have the other knee done.


----------



## fossil

Charlie and Rascal.


----------



## BrotherBart

I guess for now I have to go with last year's pic of the Woodpile Panther. Had mice problems in this house, even with my wife's indoor cat here for 17 years, for 25 years. Me and this little stray made friends around the wood pile two years ago and neither house nor wood pile has a mouse to be found. She would go out and find them in the three feet of snow last winter!

Show me a dog that will do that!


----------



## fossil

That cat's crying out to be named "Midnight".


----------



## jtakeman

Here is our girl Abby. She was an adoption from a shelter at 1 year old. We got her for my son and she has been awesome to have around. She was abused and was very shy at first with me and the wife. But took to my son as soon as they met. With some time she then warmed up to my wife and finally warmed up to me(only because I feed her). We brought he back for a visit to the shelter 6 months later and they were amazed at how well she has adjusted. No one new she had a curled tail because it was always between her legs. Now she meets us at the door when we get home and has to talk or whine about here day. 

She turned into a welcome addition to the family. She is a very good alarm system for us and also words off the local squirrel's from the bird feeders. Likes to play ball and swim, Loves to ride in the truck and the boat. Learned several tricks(including hi 5) and is smart as the dickens.  We just love this little girl. I just can't believe someone could beat a sweet little dog like this. She had a few issues, but love cured them not abuse!


----------



## dswitham

Here's a few pictures of our golden from puppy stage on up. The only problem with taking her in the kayak is that if you fish, she wants to fetch whatever is on the end of the line.


----------



## BrotherBart

fossil said:
			
		

> That cat's crying out to be named "Midnight".



I call her the Halloween Cat.

Her name came about because I started catching glimpses of her around here back before the election. We did a two month dance of me putting food out and it disappearing without spotting her. I kept moving it closer to my chair by the woodpile. Finally she started coming to the food with me around but not getting close. I named the cat Barack. 

One day after she had finally got to eating out of the bowl right next to my chair, but ready to bolt if I moved, out of the clear blue she jumped in my lap. I then discovered that she was going to be Michelle, not Barack.


----------



## bren582

Hannah GSD.. In every sense a member of the family.. Just wish I could train her to stack wood


----------



## fossil

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat's crying out to be named "Midnight".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call her the Halloween Cat.
> 
> Her name came about because I started catching glimpses of her around here back before the election. We did a two month dance of me putting food out and it disappearing without spotting her. I kept moving it closer to my chair by the woodpile. Finally she started coming to the food with me around but not getting close. I named the cat Barack.
> 
> One day after she had finally got to eating out of the bowl right next to my chair, but ready to bolt if I moved, out of the clear blue she jumped in my lap. I then discovered that she was going to be Michelle, not Barack.
Click to expand...


 :cheese:   The first stray that adopted me in Virginia came up one night & was rustling around in the recycle bin just outside my shop door.  Instant trust, obviously a domestic cat, but no ident whatever.  I thought the cat was a female, so I named her Amelia...after Amelia Earhart (lost explorer).  Took Amelia to the vet to get her checked out, and he sez, "Well, Amelia's a neutered male."  H-mmm.  Renamed him Hobo.  He was a great cat.  Few years later, he dropped over dead one day in the kitchen.  Vet said it was prob'ly a congenital heart defect.  I miss Hobo.  Then came Rascal...but that's another story much more similar to yours about Michelle.  Rick


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Loving the pet pics.  Animals are by far my favorite people.


----------



## maplewood

My golden loves our 6 acres and 5 kids.  Life is good for him!


----------



## Krisrob

A pup named Scooby Doo


----------



## Flatbedford

I just finished reading A Dog's Purpose by W. Bruce Cameron. Once I picked it up, I couldn't put it down Until I finished it. A wonderful story told by a dog. Anybody who has known a dog should appreciate this book. Incredible look into the dog brain and what goes on in there. Many stars. Highly recommended.


----------



## Pagey

Ginger, our miniature Dachshund and third child.

Making sure the yard is in order:





Getting a drink from the slip n slide:





Catching some rays:


----------



## JoeyD

Here is Meg, my groundhog kill'in machine. This was our last attempt at GH extermination. I was tearing down an old shed that recently had some groundhog activity going on under it. I decided to cut a hole in the floor to get a better look at his tunnel and Meg was there hoping he made an appearance. I may have buried this one alive with the hose though. We never did see him and all activity ceased after the flood.


----------



## Fish On

This My 9 month old Tucker, he can't wait for duck season


----------



## tinkabranc

Tonka (chocolate) is 6 yrs old and Toby is 3.


----------



## mrurbplanner

Two cats. The big boy is Batman (7 years). The padded benches that the remotes were on ended up being his favorite perch one day and wen ended up snapping the picture. 

He shares the house with Sammy the now 16 year old female cat that we had for a couple of years before we adopted him. They both enjoyed lounging in on the floor front of the insert in the old house.


----------



## onion

Here's Finn, my English Springer Spaniel:











He's a big fan of snow.


----------



## begreen

mrurbplanner said:
			
		

> Two cats. The big boy is Batman (7 years). The padded benches that the remotes were on ended up being his favorite perch one day and wen ended up snapping the picture.



That's a funny shot. He's got a look like, "Try to change that channel and your face is shredded wheat."


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Pagey- my little dogs sit on the back of the couch looking out the window like that.  They warn us of attack by crows/deer/turkeys/squirrels.


----------



## mikepinto65

Great pictures but a lot of these pictures had me seeing deja vu from the thread I posted last year https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/39697/ (we should have a rule, new thread new pictures!)

Here are some more recent shots of my buddy Patrick (two with his friend Lucy).


----------



## gibson

Here are some pics of our sorely missed pal, Rudy.  This pic was one month before he passed.
And our new Black Lab Nellie, she is a pistol!


----------



## webbie

I always have more Dog pics...


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Is that a cavalier King Charles?  They have such friendly faces.


----------



## webbie

Yes, that's our girl Rosie - a runt and delicate little girl. A love sponge, for sure!

Here is a money shot - Rosie on the right, my daughters Cav. (the MANLY Rocky!) on the left.


----------



## Battenkiller

Sadly, I had to put my little English Setter down last month.  We're still recovering from it.


Here's a few shots of her anyway.


This is Keisha with my cat Cody.  As Cody got bigger, he would sleep on her bed and not let her on it.  Now I think Cody misses her.  No one to pick on.








Here's Keisha and her "Evil Twin" - about half a pound of winter hair that we raked off her and out of the carpet.








She was 14 when she had to go.  That's the only thing that really sucks about owning a dog.  We miss her terribly.

 :-S


----------



## jtakeman

Battenkiller,

They are hard times when they have to leave us. My "Buddy" has been gone for 5 years now and I miss him dearly! He was 13 when his time came. His hips quit on him. I hate to say it but it doesn't get any easier with time! My wife and son can have dogs, But I will have a very hard time letting another one get that close.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

Here is Bamboo multi-tasking.  He's helping the future wood stacker learn to crawl and making sure the toy is close just incase it's needed.








Matt


----------



## ironpony

this is Hailey by her favorite tree she dug out the trunk and lays in there


----------



## Bxpellet

Here is Max at our house upstate


----------



## begreen

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I always have more Dog pics...



Boy does she look like granddad... The baby girl that is, not the cavalier .


----------



## Bobbin

Nothing is harder than bidding adieu to a treasured friend.  I have an image of the husband walking dejectedly toward the house carrying Sally's collar in his hand.  She had collapsed in the dooryard and couldn't get up.  We put her on her bed and put the bed in the car... .  He cradled her as she went to sleep for the last ime.  13 yrs. can pass so quickly.  

But after some time we realized that a certain sort of presence was missing from the household.  And that was cured by a trip to the ASPCA.  Animals are the visible soul of a home.  Small wonder that the elderly die so soon after surrendering cherished pets and entering "long term care".  They die from lonliness and broken hearts, I think.


----------



## Flatbedford

Bobbin said:
			
		

> Nothing is harder than bidding adieu to a treasured friend.  I have an image of the husband walking dejectedly toward the house carrying Sally's collar in his hand.  She had collapsed in the dooryard and couldn't get up.  We put her on her bed and put the bed in the car... .  He cradled her as she went to sleep for the last ime.  13 yrs. can pass so quickly.
> 
> But after some time we realized that a certain sort of presence was missing from the household.  And that was cured by a trip to the ASPCA.  Animals are the visible soul of a home.  Small wonder that the elderly die so soon after surrendering cherished pets and entering "long term care".  They die from lonliness and broken hearts, I think.



You gonna make me cry in front all the guys!

I dread the day when we lose Jesse James.


----------



## notenuff

Jaugust124 said:
			
		

> These little guys are Oreo (mini poodle) and Max (beagle)  both rescues.
> 
> The next little guy is Oliver, also a beagle.  We just got him about 10 days ago.  He, along with about 120 other beagles were rescued from a cosmetics research lab in NJ.  The story goes that although they were not abused with any harsh chemicals, supposedly they had been in cages there whole lives (he's 3 years old), had never seen the sun or stepped foot on grass.  A very sad story, but he is doing remarkably well.



sorry no pictures handy today but was flipping through and found this thread.  I have a medical rescue beagle as well,  yours will do fine but it may take time.  My ally had pads softer than velvet, was cold all the time, couldn't pry her tail from between her legs, and was afraid of the dark!  now she is the all weather, all terrain, scourge of the rabbit population in NJ and doesn't even stop wagging in her sleep.  you are probably going to have trouble with the housebreaking since all they know is to sh=t where they sleep, but stick with it.  we found crate training (which worked great for all our other dogs over the years) was the absolute worst thing possible  (poo everywhere, non stop baying, etc) just took us dumb humans too long to figure out.  I guess she got out of the cage and wasn't going back in! It took a solid year + of wee wee pads slowly moving closer to the back door but now she is good to go all day and asks at the door when she needs to go.  She tracks all day and goes toe to toe with our 65 lb shepherd mix in the yard.  good luck!


----------



## mikepinto65

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Bobbin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is harder than bidding adieu to a treasured friend.  I have an image of the husband walking dejectedly toward the house carrying Sally's collar in his hand.  She had collapsed in the dooryard and couldn't get up.  We put her on her bed and put the bed in the car... .  He cradled her as she went to sleep for the last ime.  13 yrs. can pass so quickly.
> 
> But after some time we realized that a certain sort of presence was missing from the household.  And that was cured by a trip to the ASPCA.  Animals are the visible soul of a home.  Small wonder that the elderly die so soon after surrendering cherished pets and entering "long term care".  They die from lonliness and broken hearts, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna make me cry in front all the guys!
> 
> I dread the day when we lose Jesse James.
Click to expand...


ugghhh Im with you, its going to be hard. I just got back from vacation and we missed our dog everyday. We vowed the next trip we take will only be to a dog friendly vacation house.


----------



## oldspark

Hey hey hey this thread was about cheering people up not making them sad about losing their best freind.


----------



## Badfish740

I think the last time I posted pictures of Hank here he was no more than 3 months old!  Here's one of him at his favorite place in the whole world-Round Valley Reservoir:


----------



## begreen

Haven't had a dog in years, though I sure love them. Our last fellow would be impossible to replace. I was there when he was born and there at the end. Still miss him a lot. Now we have a great cat with a great personality and a purr you can hear across the room. Here's his highness enjoying the fire side warmth.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Thanks everyone- I needed this.


----------



## fossil

Wait...I haven't told you the stories of the 4 dogs (Tippy, Phoebe, Christie, and Ginger) and three cats (Arthur, Snickers, and Hobo) I've lost during my life so far.   %-P   Rick


----------



## Bobbin

Yin and Yang, Oldspark.! Sweet and sour... the best flavors of life are contrasting.  The delight in a new puppy and its path to maturity (Badfish's  Hank!) and the bittersweet shots of elderly or departed companions, that's what pets are all about.  

And yeah, there are some really great shots on this thread.


----------



## WES999

Here is a few more:
Watching a dog show on TV.

Transformer dog, I can increase my size 3X


----------



## gregp553

Is this the "show me your TPLO scar" thread? Became an expert on this last week when Cooper got his knee fixed.  Recovery period is excrutiating for a herding dog who is used to running all day.  No stairs for 3 months.  Leash walking only for 3 months. Ugh.  But he hasn't needed the elizabethan collar.  Amazing what we do for our pets.


----------



## Flatbedford

We are about 8 weeks out from TPLO. Still on the leash. Steps are OK a couple times a day. Keeping a herding dog down must be like keeping a a Lab from playing ball. He has gotten much better at laying down at our feet when on the front porch. He had Xrays taken two weeks ago. Doc says the bones have healed very nicely so we are now into the "rehab". Longer and longer leash walks and should be off the leash around Labor Day. All we have to do now is finish paying for it all. :shut:


----------



## gregp553

Our vet said the dog can move about the room at will.  I thought he might be crated, but no.  I wish we were 8 weeks into it, this is a lot of work.


----------



## jlow

My boys ( Rusty -7 yrs & Cody 10 Yrs )


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Too cool.  Thanks again.  My dad was pretty ill and getting worse (as opposed to the other serious health issues he's had for 17 yrs) and what's better than pets to lift spirits?  

He passed away a week ago today.  He had an ugly, but cute little Japanese Chin dog that saved his life by detecting a heart attack 5-6 yrs ago.


----------



## fossil

My sincere condolences, AP.   :shut:


----------



## Dix

So sorry to hear that, AP.

Thinking of you and yours.


----------



## jlow

AP, Sorry to hear about your Dad!!

Dogs are amazing. We got our Cody as a therapy dog for my wife after cancer surgery back in 2000. They are joined at the hip and his presence in her life has meant more than anyone could ever ask for. They are totally tuned into each other emotionally and after his tplo surgery in 2008 she had a recurrence and they together helped each other recover. They are so lucky to have each other. We got Rusty as a companion dog for Cody and he became my little buddy. We have both been lucky enough to stay healthy. 

Great idea for a thread!!


----------



## Flatbedford

So sorry for your loss. I'm sure you four legged friends will do their best to help you through.


----------



## Bobbin

AP, I'm very sorry to learn of your father's death.  Regardless of circumstances, it's just plain hard.  Be kind to yourself when you're feeling low.


----------



## firefighterjake

I too am sorry to hear about your dad Adios . . .


----------



## thewoodlands

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Too cool.  Thanks again.  My dad was pretty ill and getting worse (as opposed to the other serious health issues he's had for 17 yrs) and what's better than pets to lift spirits?
> 
> He passed away a week ago today.  He had an ugly, but cute little Japanese Chin dog that saved his life by detecting a heart attack 5-6 yrs ago.




Adios sorry about your father.


Zap


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Thanks for your kind words, folks!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

One cow dog.     This old girl had the knee surgery about 5 years ago.






One sheep dog.


----------



## MarcM

This is my girl, Casey.  Named after the tractor company, because my fiancee wouldn't let me namer her Massey and Farmall-ey didn't have a great ring to it.











Yeah, she's pretty crazy like most calico/tortoiseshell cats are.  Very affectionate though.


----------



## SKIN052

My kids, my dogs and me. Annie is the black/brown one and Zack is the big white fella.


----------



## loon

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> My kids, my dogs and me. Annie is the black/brown one and Zack is the big white fella.



is Zack a Pyrenees?

Terry


----------



## SKIN052

loon said:
			
		

> SKIN052 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids, my dogs and me. Annie is the black/brown one and Zack is the big white fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is Zack a Pyrenees?
> 
> Terry
Click to expand...


They are brother and sister actually. Annie is very much a collie and Zack is all about being a husky/goofy lab mix. A friend of mine brought home a dog from the SPCA to find out she was pregnant. I took 2. Vet said that a litter of pups can have more than one Dad? Apparently she was running around the neighborhood for a while before being caught. Annie is a great dog, best I have ever owned. Zack is a pain in the butt, but so darn goofy and cute you can't help but love him.


----------



## loon

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> loon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKIN052 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My kids, my dogs and me. Annie is the black/brown one and Zack is the big white fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is Zack a Pyrenees?
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently she was running around the neighborhood for a while before being caught.
Click to expand...




oh!   the little tramp   ;-P 

kinda looked the same as mine...








great family pic skin   

Terry


----------



## bruns333

Here are a couple of our 2 German Shorthaired Pointers Stella the lighter colored one and her mom Trego.













The dogs pulling the girls home from school last winter





Matt


----------



## loon

well,  i guess i lost my bike today  ;-P


----------



## jeromehdmc

This is our two pups on vacation in Colorado. Amber is 10, a couple of years ago she got car-hit. She has a plate in one hip and pins and wires in the other. We got her a little sister, Dixie, to help keep her active. But if you asked Amber, she'd say, "Playmate? Ha!  My little sister is a PEST!!" They are both rescue dogs, couldn't have gotten better ones. Amber is a Heinz 57 and Dixie is an Aussie mix. The other picture is resting in the camper after a hard day exploring.


----------



## heatwise

heres taco when he was a pocket pooch.


----------



## tickbitty

Dog Madness

This is a couple years old but still pretty typical scene.  We have lost that cat and two others since then, but still have the same dogs.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

LOL- loving all these pics.  I went to NM for a few days on business this week and really missed the wife and dogs.  I was walking down the street and had to stop and talk to the dogs people were walking.  I'm getting to be even more of a softy in my old age


----------



## Bobbin

I "so get that", Adios.  

I love meeting dogs.  Never fails that the "owners" are pretty cool, too.  Dogs I don't want to meet usually have assholes for "owners", lol.  

But then, I'm a total "cat person" and meeting cats is usually harder than meeting dogs...


----------



## hareball

Here is Luger, he is my shadow unless my daughter s here. Also my brothers American Bulldog pup named Rudy, and my cat- Fuzz


----------



## jtakeman

Here is our kitten bugs. She is a real pain, But so cute you have to love her. Her name started as cuddlies, But had to be changed to cuddle-bug and now just bugs. She just doesn't leave the other cats alone and us for that matter. Always getting into trouble unless she is sleeping! 

She was a drop of at the local feed store(someone just dumped her off there). And picked my son out from all the other people shopping there. Climbed into his hoodie to take a nap. So she came home with him. All our pets are strays or shelter rescues.


----------



## vvvv

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Here is our kitten bugs. She is a real pain, But so cute you have to love her. Her name started as cuddlies, But had to be changed to cuddle-bug and now just bugs. She just doesn't leave the other cats alone and us for that matter. Always getting into trouble unless she is sleeping!
> 
> She was a drop of at the local feed store(someone just dumped her off there). And picked my son out from all the other people shopping there. Climbed into his hoodie to take a nap. So she came home with him. All our pets are strays or shelter rescues.


looks EXACTLY like my cat!


----------



## savageactor7

Here's Buster and Snickers.

Buster, a Gorden Setter, is a recent substitution for Yankee, my long time companion dog that died suddenly the day after George Steinbrenner passed. He just loves being outside with me.

I didn't really know what kind of dog I wanted. On petfinder I must have looked at over a 1000 dogs before Buster put the hook in me. From the very first moment we met it was like love at fist site...we connected. I feel so grateful to have him as a companion.


----------



## wood spliter

My girls are making sure my dog is warm.


----------



## edison38

Nessa my rescued English Pointer just turned one year old last Friday.









Sammie the old lady is probably about 13 years.


----------



## stoveguy13

mutt man and macey


----------



## firefighterjake

Edison . . . loved the pic of the puppy and the pillow . . . while I hate writing LOL . . . I really did laugh out loud in this case. Great pic.


----------



## lessoil

Our Springer Spaniels Mona and Lucy (Sisters )


----------



## Later

Logan, doing what he does best


----------



## mhambi

New guy here... can't miss out on a good dog picture thread.  Good looking animals everyone!

Kirby, the heeler/b. collie mix soaking up the heat from the Z42.







and hamming it up for the camera...


----------



## jamec9869

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> Logan, doing what he does best


lovely sleeping. Nice picture


----------



## f3cbboy

me the kids and cocoa


----------



## Xena

My Shih Tzu Kimba.
She's gonna be 7 this November.
I got her when she was 12 weeks old.


----------



## f3cbboy

cool colors on the pooch  love that blue grey on shitzuh and pits especially!


----------



## Badfish740

Another one of Hank doing his best goofy lab face:


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Cute!  They are such a great breed.  



			
				Xena said:
			
		

> My Shih Tzu Kimba.
> She's gonna be 7 this November.
> I got her when she was 12 weeks old.


----------



## Freeheat

This is Carmel, By the number of paws off the bed we have dertermined how hot the fire is , 2 paws off is 500 degrees. Why is a wood stove a magnet for cats??


----------



## webbie

The old girl still like a cool fall day!


----------



## Backwoods Savage




----------



## northwinds

This is a brindle cairn terrier--same kind of dog that Dorothy had on Wizard of Oz.  My daughter named him
Raindrop.  He is the most cat-like dog that I've ever owned, and probably the first and last small dog that I'll
ever own.  But he does have personality.


----------



## loon

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

>



thats great  :lol:

Terry


----------



## Freeheat

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

>



Whats the dogs name, my wife had some ideas, Chipper, Log Dog, Woody,   Tree  Bark.


----------



## Bxpellet

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

>



Cute dog hope she doesn't get to close to the stove!!


----------



## Bxpellet

quote author="estang" date="1284733130"]This is Carmel, By the number of paws off the bed we have dertermined how hot the fire is , 2 paws off is 500 degrees. Why is a wood stove a magnet for cats??[/quote]

Cats love heat the hotter the better, mine sleeps on the pellet stove and the other sleeps across from it. she makes it look so 

good almost want to push her off and go up there and take a nap myself


----------



## Backwoods Savage

BXpellet said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dog hope she doesn't get to close to the stove!!
Click to expand...


I thought all dogs slept under or beside the stove?! 

Not sure what name is appropriate but suggestions are nice. lol

btw, we found these on a trip in upstate NY. They had some deer too but just stuck branches in for antlers. We thought the dogs were cute so I may have to make one or two this winter.


----------



## Bobbin

Woody!


----------



## Backwoods Savage

How about Knotty?


----------



## Bxpellet

Barky


----------



## Flatbedford

Dogwood?


----------



## mtcates

He's not a dog but as fun and devoted to me as any dog I've ever had, and a lot more responsibility.  Its like having a flying 2 year old, and he can live 50 to 80 years.


----------



## Bobbin

He's GORGEOUS.  We had a cockatiel for 17 yrs. and anyone who thinks "bird brain" is the tantamount to "stupid" has never lived with a bird!!

We never clipped Larry's wings (we have cats) and I still miss the rush of air that foretold his landing on my head or shoulder.    I was at a friend's home and their bird flew to me and they remarked that I didn't flinch at all, lol.  

Birds are very, VERY cool.  How old is your Macaw and how long have you had him?  (I see he's clipped).


----------



## mtcates

No he's not clipped.  Look at the ends of his wings.  All of his primary flight feathers are there. He is fully flighted and he always has to be on my shoulder or head He has a 45 inch wingspan.  His name is "Dino"  for the first 4 letters of dinosaur.  Birds are descendants of dinosaurs.  He is 5 1/2 years old.  They say large parrots have the intelligence of 3 to 5 year olds.  Its amazing.  Much smarter than a dog.  Not putting down dogs as I have had my share but a large parrots intelligence is on a higher level.


----------



## PapaDave

We had one when I was much, much younger than now. Named him Robert. We were told that he was trained with whiskey. Smart bird, but he died at about 30 yrs. of age. Mom got another, after I moved away, and that one didn't live a long life either. I think she fed them too much "human" food.


----------



## chrisasst

Does any one have a Siberian husky?  I have been looking to get one.


----------



## Bobbin

On a cockatiel the flight feathers are longer, when I looked at the shot of your 'caw I immediately thought the feathers at the tips of the wings would be longer than they are in your pictures of Dino.  

I just read something in National Geographic about dinosaurs and birds, although I"ve been "hip" to that theory for years how.  I was sad to note that Alex, the reknowned African Grey,  had recently died.  His last words to his beloved "keeper" spoke volumes for the intelligence and ability to understand these amazing creature carry inside themselves.  No wonder there are groups of people willing to take parrots who've lost their "humans"! we seriously underestimate their intelligence and how affected they are by the loss of their "human" companion.  When you have a pet that may outlive you you have to make provisions for its continued care!

Would that more humans were as capable of communicating as birds are!


----------



## mtcates

Master of Fire, check out these you tube clips of me and Dino.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HpegeB0Slo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2pIPapcYr0


----------



## wood-fan-atic

Molly (3) is the big brownish American Foxhound and Maggie (2)is a Cattle/mix. Both are rescues, but some &^%@(*$wad beat the snot out of Maggie b/f we got her. She just shivered and shook with fear for a few months while getting used to letting us love her. Now she's my shadow, and sleeps on our bed with her head on the pillow like a person. They are soooo awesome.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats

I LOVE parrots! I used to work in a pet store and we sold hand-fed baby parrots that we raised ourselves. The senior staff were in charge of one or two babies each season that were theirs to raise. This is Bandicoot, the first baby I raised:





He's riding on an 85 pound African Sulcutta Tortoise one of my regulars brought in to show me. I couldn't resist. =P

This is Annie. She was my first dog. My mom got her for me when I was eight. She died just this last May, after a very long and happy life of fourteen years. I can't wait to get a Golden Retriever for my daughter when she's old enough!




She's buried between the fig trees in the backyard. She loved to eat figs right off the tree. I still haven't been able to bring myself to watch Homeward Bound since she died. 

This is Sasha's, Annie's daughter. She was one of only two girls in Annie's first litter. I was holding her when she very first opened her eyes.




I took her to the Guadalupe River in Texas last August. She's thirteen, and she's still pretty spry for her age, and still loves to swim. Deaf as a post but still as obedient as can be. 

This is Molly, a Pit Bull/Black Lab mix I found wandering around my college campus when I was freshman. I saw her two days in a row, begging for food, and I told myself I saw her again, I was bringing her home... so I did! She's a very sweet dog and couldn't be more friendly.





My girls are still back home in Texas with my parents. I miss them terribly- I think I miss them more than my family and my friends there, because I can't talk to my dogs on the phone! One of these days we're going to get the yard here fenced in, and I'll buy a dog. I 

These are the two cats I have now. They're pretty good- for cats. 




Jinx is a very lovely fellow. I heard this terrible yowling outside my window at about 3 AM summer before last, so I ran out to see what it was- and Jinx ran into my house! He has one green eye, and one blue:




He loves to snuggle (he's purring in my lap and kneading the blanket as I type!) and he is endlessly patient with my kiddo. He's terribly uncoordinated however, and can't walk across straight, narrow surfaces, like say, the back of the couch without falling off spectacularly. The best one was when he was jumping up on the counter where we kept their food bowls, and he overshot and just SAILED over the side.

Nemo is our newest addition. I was feeling lonesome this summer (are we noticing a theme here?) after my stepkids went back home to their mother, and the city shelter had free kittens that were already fixed and had their shots, so I talked my husband into going in "just to look!!" Fortunately he knew me well enough to just go along with it. He wanted an orange tabby, so we played with all the ones we could find, and Nemo was the friendliest. He's incredibly playful and just a laugh a minute to watch. He loves to hide under couches and desks and jump out at you, pounces on those little rattle balls, and he's a huge sucker for leaping into paper bags. 

~Rose


----------



## basswidow

I am the one person in the family that dislikes this dog, yet the dog likes me the most.  Go figure.  She drives me crazy and I could easily live without her....... she stinks, she's gross, she's a pain in the rear.   She's a lab, yet she hates - fears water,  hates the cold, and can't smell food right under her nose.  She walks into walls .  I guess I should cut her some slack.  She's at my feet from the moment I'm home and if I am out on the wood pile - she's there for the duration.  Man's best friend.


----------



## Flatbedford

Here's Jesse James posing with my new to me tractor cart.


----------



## Cudos

Tidus , 5 years old


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs

My condolences AP . . .

Absolutely awesome pics, well, 'cept for the cat pics :coolmad: 

My only concern is the Dude that posted a pic of his dawg and the Dude's in flip flops with painted toe nails!! Yer gonna do some serious damage to the Dog's mental stability :wow: 

Anyway, the three of us were up in the snow and fog this weekend, and my boy was panting like a steam engine. He likes his degrees in negatives!


----------



## minkaz

Sam the little white poodle/rat terrier mix,  Shadow the black standard poodle, and Odie the rottweiler mix.
They are all ruled by a cat named Tom.


----------



## tfdchief

Have not seen a Jack Russel on here, so here are Maggie and Oggie.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

Since we're posting parrot pics
I've posted this one before.

She's 40.  He's 10.  She *loves* him.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats

Oh, what a pretty bird! Looks like a Yellow Headed Amazon. Have you owned him all 40 years?? It always broke my heart when we got birds that were around that age that their owners couldn't care for them or they'd just be passed around and around, they were always so depressed. 

~Rose


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel

She outlived her first owner.   She is a (double) yellowheaded amazon.


----------



## CountryGal

My pug, Bo and my pit mix, Tinker.  Bo is a little over a year old; Tink is 13.


----------



## sir splitsalot

My lab


----------



## vvvv

sir splitsalot said:
			
		

> My lab


whats in the barrels?


----------



## sir splitsalot

Nothing its a training coarse


----------



## PapaDave

CountryGal said:
			
		

> My pug, Bo and my pit mix, Tinker.  Bo is a little over a year old; Tink is 13.



And, the "Duke" on the wall.


----------



## Dix

PapaDave said:
			
		

> CountryGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pug, Bo and my pit mix, Tinker.  Bo is a little over a year old; Tink is 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, the "Duke" on the wall.
Click to expand...


Hay, you gotta love the "Duke"  ;-) 


Nice pics, CG


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Could not resist....he's soaking in the heat


----------



## Gary_602z

Yep that is the very popular Tiredus Mannus!  

Gary


----------



## Dix

Even I am not touching that one.


Would love to see AP's response, how ever


----------



## andrewdee

Loving Life !!


----------



## GAMMA RAY

I wanted to post the pic in the thread: pets and your stove but could not find it so this was the next best thing. God love him, today we had a party for my dad's birthday and I wasn't feeling well. He stepped up and did all the prep, cooking, cleaning etc. He also ate alot too. When everyone left he laid in front of the stove and said Wow, I never laid here like this, it's awesome. Then I said that's why all the pets in the house usually lay in front of the stove, dah I told him they had a thread going with pics Dah Okay enough, I hope you got a little chuckle.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

Our Gretal, 2 time mast cell cancer survivor.
8 YO Boxer


----------



## WES999

Here is one of Bella relaxing on the couch enjoying the stove.
I guess she thinks she is too high class to sit on the floor. :roll:


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Here he is in all his glory....I am glad to bring back this great thread...In the second pic he is balancing a cookie on his head. As you see in my avatar he likes to balance things on his head, what a goof. Blueberry the fish (RIP) in the background. I got this pic thing down now (resizing) maybe will stick to this forum for awhile...less controversy


----------



## firefighterjake

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Could not resist....he's soaking in the heat



Hehheh . . . I've done that before . . . figured the cats and dogs that do this must know something that I didn't . . . it is actually quite comfortable to just lay there and let the heat soak in.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

I lay on the floor in front of the fire and one dog climbs on me and falls asleep, the other comes over with a toy and growls or licks my head.


----------



## webbie

Fiddling with my camera - so adding another dog post...


----------



## GAMMA RAY

That's a real sweet setup Craig, but I am not surprised.....Dog is sure sweet too. I love your avatar by the way.


----------



## webbie

We love our dog! We have a nice wooden J-designed Americans cup yacht on the mantle!

Rosie is getting old.....happens too quickly with dogs, especially some purebreds.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

That's the good thing about birds............you really get your money's worth. Some of them live 80 years....My parrot is 13 years old and we have him about 12 1/2 years.....his life span is 30 to 50 years...My husband is not a bird person...I tell him all the time....If we are lucky when we retire and move south...Freeway will still be with us (husband eye-roll).
Hell, with this economy I will probably be 90, having about 3 cataract surgerys (from working with radiation) and still be trying to start IV's..but still can't retire....God help us...


----------



## Shari

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Here he is in all his glory....I am glad to bring back this great thread...In the second pic he is balancing a cookie on his head. As you see in my avatar he likes to balance things on his head, what a goof. Blueberry the fish (RIP) in the background. I got this pic thing down now (resizing) maybe will stick to this forum for awhile...less controversy



I guess I just have to ask:  How in the world does he get stuff 'up' on his head?


----------



## GAMMA RAY

The husband asked the same question Shari, He says let that poor bird alone already.... :lol:


----------



## amellefson

Lately Layla can't get close enough to the fire.  I'm starting to think she is pyro.  Any time I load the stove she is right there to help.  Now she is enjoying the hard work.

Tony


----------



## Adios Pantalones




----------



## Jerry_NJ

Great dogs,


----------



## andrewdee

Webmaster said:
			
		

> We love our dog! We have a nice wooden J-designed Americans cup yacht on the mantle!
> 
> Rosie is getting old.....happens too quickly with dogs, especially some purebreds.




Yea love them! Rosie is beautiful how old ? Andy is only three lost his brother at age 4 heart problems(sad) Enjoy while you can.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

What a face


----------



## PapaDave

Here's a shot from a couple days ago. The puppy decided to have a seat in the kitchen........on the back of our Newfie Katie.
Yes, that's a sock on the floor. The puppy has a sock fetish. To be honest, she has an "anything that's not nailed down, and some things that ARE nailed down", fetish.
She thinks her name is "NO". %-P


----------



## WES999

LOL, that's 2 funny, I thought the pup was sitting on a bearskin rug until I read the post. 
Cute!


----------



## PapaDave

Yeah, everyone thinks Katie's a bear. She's only 130 lbs. though, and on the small side for Newfie's. Sweetest dog we've ever had. The pup is about 25.


----------



## Later

After a day eating fresh snow


----------



## PapaDave

Is that a mostly white Landseer? Looks like some brown on the ears though. Newfie?
Ours loves eating snow, even though the water bowl is never empty.


----------



## Later

PapaDave said:
			
		

> Is that a mostly white Landseer? Looks like some brown on the ears though. Newfie?
> Ours loves eating snow, even though the water bowl is never empty.



Clumber Spaniel. Mostly white, some lemon and tan spots.


----------



## Dix

Love the pics 

2 horses.."hello, my name is Whoaa, Dammit, what's yours?"  ;-P


----------



## Xena

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

>



Little cutie.  

As you know I'm partial to shih tzu's.   Another shot
from last summer of my Kimba.


----------



## HittinSteel

Our 5 year old mini schnauzer Fritz.....in desperate need of a grooming.


----------



## scoooter

Ok I couldn't resist here are a couple of my dog.

Scott


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Our little Chloe apparently has blood in her urine- taking her to the vet this afternoon.  We take her out- first squat is normal, second is orange/red- would be very hard to recognize this if there wasn't all that snow out there.  We hope it's just a UTI.  The pet medical sites are as bad as WebMD at making you assume the worst.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Best of luck Adios, bet its just a uti....been having medical issues lately myself and I know what you mean about the medical websites.....never a good thing to look up medical stuff online.....it just gets ya thinkin too much Hope everything is ok...


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Best of luck Gamma.  Best to avoid those sites altogether, but it's hard not to take in all the info that you can.

I had low white blood cell count (I get blood tests every 6 mos because I'm on statins for cholesterol).  I looked it up- the options looked like cancer or HIV.  The hemotologist was in Dana Farber Cancer center in my town- so I was flipping out when I got welcome packages and had to wait 2 weeks.  Turns out I just have a normally low count- no problems or side effects.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Thanks, that's why I like hearth.com....it occupies my mind so I can't think of other things....that's why I try to keep my posts upbeat,,,,I like to laugh and I try to make others, too...Sorry AP if your thread get closed, things seem to turn to (ash)when I touch them....


----------



## Xena

AP I hope she's ok.  Sucks when they get sick.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

They think it's a UTI- antibiotics.  Funny thing is they never complain.  Something has to be seriously wrong before it upsets their attitude- we an learn a lot from them.


----------



## Shari

Well, here's a link to some pictures of the litter from which our son will be choosing one of the little girls.  The pups are only 5 weeks old right now:  http://www.goldeagleretrievers.com/index.asp?ID=36


----------



## iceisasolid

So why does the little dog at the beginning have a wig on its butt?

Jake- Yellow, Moose- Chocolate, Licorice- Black, and Riley- Labradoodle- just visiting.


----------



## Xena

That's AP's Shih Tzu.  
Shih Tzu's have hair instead of fur and when they curl up their tails
it looks like that.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

LOL- Chloe's face, and Shamus's butt in that shot


----------



## Delta-T

kinda does look like a butt toupee.....similar-ish to what "the donald" wears I think, very stylish.


----------



## Xena

Doh must be an epidemic.  My Tzu pee'd blood a little while ago..
Bringing her to Vet at 4:30 pm.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Hope your doggie's ok xena......will keep fingers crossed...


----------



## lukem

iceisasolid said:
			
		

> So why does the little dog at the beginning have a wig on its butt?
> 
> Jake- Yellow, Moose- Chocolate, Licorice- Black, and Riley- Labradoodle- just visiting.



I've got a yellow lab named Jake too.  He's a good boy!


----------



## Adios Pantalones

iceisasolid said:
			
		

> So why does the little dog at the beginning have a wig on its butt?
> 
> Jake- Yellow, Moose- Chocolate, Licorice- Black, and Riley- Labradoodle- just visiting.



She's sensitive about her butt baldness.  Don't tease.


----------



## roxys dad

Roxy


----------



## Flatbedford

Roxy is beautiful! My family had a Weimaraner almost 20 years ago. She was a wonderful dog and we all miss her still. Great picture. Is that your car? Very nice.


----------



## Xena

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Hope your doggie's ok xena......will keep fingers crossed...



Thanks much, Vet said UTI and put her on Clavamox.
Had to sit there for two hours as I didn't have an appointment
and they were jammed today.


----------



## yooperdave

just 2 days ago, 99 lbs says she's ready for another dog.  gratefully, i talked her out of it.  then today, i hear on the radio program that there is a black lab pup for give-away.


----------



## roxys dad

Roxy is beautiful! My family had a Weimaraner almost 20 years ago. She was a wonderful dog and we all miss her still. Great picture. Is that your car? Very nice. 


No Neighbors car, roxys grayer then that picture thought it would make a nice shot next to gray car, He painted the car murdered out black spoke wheels recromed alot real sharp like riding on a couch


----------



## Flatbedford

One of the coolest things about our Weimaraner was that in the afternoon light her coat looked purple!


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Xena said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your doggie's ok xena......will keep fingers crossed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much, Vet said UTI and put her on Clavamox.
> Had to sit there for two hours as I didn't have an appointment
> and they were jammed today.
Click to expand...


That's exactly what they put Chloe on.  2 - 3 days later, no sign of blood.  I can get her to drink more water by offering her my glass.  Best of luck!  Shih tzus are such a great little breed.


----------



## Xena

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> That's exactly what they put Chloe on.  2 - 3 days later, no sign of blood.
> I can get her to drink more water by offering her my glass.
> Best of luck!  Shih tzus are such a great little breed.



Thx AP, glad Chloe is feeling better too!
They are great and I'd love to get a little
friend for her but she has cost me
so much in Vet bills that I can't afford two.


----------



## Jutt77

Zoe.  11yo Siberian Husky.  She was extremely sleepy after watching us stack wood.






Shot w/ D200/10-20mm Sigma ultrawide at 10mm.


----------



## Delta-T

holy wall of wood Batman! pretty doggie too.


----------



## ironpony

roxys dad said:
			
		

> Roxy




SO, how many bodies can you fit in that trunk??

location Ohio but
I was raised in NY


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Jutt- fantastic pic. - color, composition, light- I'm guessing you take it seriously


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Holy Crap jutt77! Amazing wood pile!! Dog's not shabby either......I could not be more impressed if I was lookin at the spring line of new trollbeads or pandora beads! (sorry, silver jewelry chic thing).


----------



## Jutt77

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Jutt- fantastic pic. - color, composition, light- I'm guessing you take it seriously



Thanks for the kind words AP, I do enjoy photography.  Most of my Hearth pics are really bad iphone3 pictures because I can send them direct to photobucket but sometimes I'll break out the big camera.


----------



## Boozie

ANeat said:
			
		

> Here are the three takin it easy



Now THAT is a beautiful picture!


----------



## DAKSY

A pic of Jupiter, my daughter's Staffordshire Terrier/Brittany Spaniel mix...
One of the FEW shots we have of her lying still. 
10 months old & think that the snow was put here strictly for her frollicking pleasure!


----------



## Xena

DAKSY said:
			
		

> A pic of Jupiter, my daughter's Staffordshire Terrier/Brittany Spaniel mix...



That's a mix I've never seen. Cool looking dog!


----------



## DAKSY

Xena said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of Jupiter, my daughter's Staffordshire Terrier/Brittany Spaniel mix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a mix I've never seen. Cool looking dog!
Click to expand...


Thanx...She's a really gentle dog as well as a cutie...


----------



## loon

thought this was a good place to put this up  ;-) 


http://news.ninemsn.com.au/viralvacuum/glance/153707/dog-stands-by-tsunami-injured-pal.glance

loon


----------



## andrewdee

Saw that on the news the other day. Very moving


----------



## amellefson

I am a sucker far a great dog.  Don't know if I can show my wife.  She crys when the Sarah Mclaughlin commercial comes on.


----------



## Delta-T

QuadForLife said:
			
		

> I am a sucker far a great dog.  Don't know if I can show my wife.  She crys when the Sarah Mclaughlin commercial comes on.



mine too! now she tears up when that song is on the radio.


----------



## loon

had to google that song and ya the video is pretty heart wrenching..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gspElv1yvc




but it sounds like the 2 in the other video are doing ok..

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhogik_tsunami-dogs-stick-together_lifestyle

loon


----------



## corrupt

Jess the red heeler x red border collie on the left and Mia the border collie on the right, both love drives and the old mans cows.


----------



## blondmom

My dog Jack--he is very handy with the garden hoe!!


----------



## blondmom

Meant to add that he is crazy!!  He will not let you use the hoe--he will take it away from you!  Drags it all over the back yard.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

That's pretty funny


----------



## Flatbedford

Who would want to share his hoe anyway?


----------



## Bugboy

The nightly routine at my house.  They act like it is a real inconvenience for them when I need to get up. 

German Shorthair Pointer - Stinky
Rat Terrier - Rosie 
Poodle - Mango


----------

